# Hufflepuff chilling with me



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

This is me and Hufflepuff


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

absolutely adorable!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

he looks huge o.o compared to quinnlee anywho


----------



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

She is a one year and almost 2 months old and yes she is over weight, as soon as i figure out if I can keep her I will be changing her diet and getting her a bigger cage


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it is a wonderful picture! I adore her pink nose in other pictures! She is just precious.


----------



## Angy (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you she is just starting to warm up to me but still a little hissy when i go to pick her up or move when i have her in my hands lol. I had her our with me for over an hour tonight she just slept on my  
I have been trying to take her out every night.


----------

